# Original Zombie-like Post Apocalypse RP (+ other genres) [CLOSED]



## MaetheDragon (May 11, 2019)

Hello all! I’m a roleplayer with four to five years of roleplay experience under my belt, and I’d love to write with other roleplayers in this community! I have an idea for a roleplay that I started on another website, and I'd love to bring the opportunity here to FA!

But, before we dive into this, there's a few things you need to know. I'm looking for literate roleplayers who put an emphasis on storytelling. As a consequence of this, there will be no sexual NSFW content involved. Blood, gore, and other similar things are good for this RP, but I just don't want sexually involved NSFW content. I find it awkward and uncomfortable, please respect this decision. But, that doesn’t mean we can’t have romantic relationships involved. With the NSFW aspect out of the way, I can write for any type of relationship romantically! Provided said relationship is appropriate, of course, with both characters being consenting partners.

One last thing- please note that if this roleplay isn't up your alley. If you'd like to come up with something else, I'm open for that, too! Just leave me a message saying so, and I'll accommodate you. Of course, the same restrictions apply.

With that out of the way, let's get down to business!

Here's all the details you need to know:

*Premise:*
In a futuristic world, in the year 2481, a scientific milestone was made. One that would change the face of the Earth forever.

For those who could afford it, people could be injected with the DNA of any animal they chose. This would make a person stronger, faster and more powerful than any normal human. Humans would take animal characteristics, such as growing tails, animal ears, horns, and even wings. People could even benefit or be hindered by the sight of a particular animal, gaining their eyes. It was even discovered that, since the mutation was so unpredictable in how extensive the mutation was, those who decided to join with the beast could also turn into the animal of their choosing at will. Prominent figures would jump on the chance to become even stronger than they ever have been before... but, nothing of benefit could last forever.

By the year 2501, only two decades later, the then very common use of animal DNA brought about the death of modern society. The first to be injected were the first to realize their inevitable doom, as those with animal blood began to turn feral. Becoming horrible beasts that exist between the human and animal form, these feral creatures quickly grew out of control. As the epidemic began, it was discovered that there was one way that could save those with animal blood... by repairing the mutated DNA with human DNA. Those who were still sane during the transition scrambled to take advantage of this information, a panic ensuing from the news that people with animal blood were turning into monsters. Some decided that they couldn't wait to see if they would have a cure delivered to them, and decided to try and make their own through more... unethical means. By the time progress was being made, the world knew all to late that ferals could infect others and turn them, animal blood or not, into a feral themselves...

Now, in the year 2701, two centuries later, the modern world had been completely destroyed. Ferals run rampant across the world, killing and feasting on anything in sight. Even other ferals. Humans have been hunted to the brink of extinction, leaving those with animal blood in charge if picking up the pieces, if at all. In a world where survival is the only reason to live, I only have one question for you.

*Will you survive? Or will you become another little monster?*

More details about the world and examples can be given on request~

---​If anyone is interested, be sure to PM me! We can do this 1 on 1, or we can arrange for a group roleplay, as needed. See you on the other side~

I also included a list of people below to keep track of people! I'm planning on only taking so many people at a time, so I just have this list to keep a cap on it, too. Just so everyone's aware.

Partner List:
1. Bluefiremark II
2. Koriekraiz13
3. ConorHyena
4. GrimnCoyote
5. Pasta
6. Linkin Spark


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 12, 2019)

I'm willing to rp, and just like you i tend to say open to pretty much anything.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 12, 2019)

Cool! Could you PM me? We can talk about everything there!


----------



## Wabbajax (May 12, 2019)

Hey, so just curious, but is there any way to do a three-way RP over Discord? The last SFW RP I was involved in was put on hold indefinitely and I've really been longing to interact as Jax. I know @Bluefiremark II has been waiting for quite some time to RP as well so I don't want to take this chance away from him either.

So, yeah. Do you think a three-way SFW RP might work? Or would that be too complicated?


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 12, 2019)

We could certainly try! So long as no voice chat is involved over Discord, of course. I have an original roleplay idea that I already introduced to Bluefiremark II, but if you have any ideas of your own, I'm certainly willing to hear you out, fren!

I'll add you to our conversation in just a moment, we can talk there.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

I would like to join, I love the thought of an apocalypse


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 13, 2019)

Cool! I’ll add you to the list. Do you want a separate RP for the two of us, or do you want to form a group with me and Bluefiremark II?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 14, 2019)

Group with bluefiremark,


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 14, 2019)

Alright! I’ll let Bluefiremark II know you’re joining us, and I’ll create a conversation to talk and plan on what we should do. I’ll also share a second conversation where Bluefiremark II and I were going to RP. It has additional information about the RP there.

I’ll be just a moment, fren.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2019)

I'd also be up for something post-apocalyptic. I have a few characters that might be interesting in that setting. I have discord too (ConorHyena#9964)

My style is certainly literate, and I love storytelling c: I can easily exceed the 2k letter limit on Discord in one post


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 14, 2019)

Awesome! I’m glad to have you, ConorHyena!

I’ll add you to my list. Here’s my Discord:

MCtheBeardie#4091

I also have additional details for the RP, so I can send that to you here or through Discord, if you’d like?


----------



## ConorHyena (May 14, 2019)

I sent you a discord request


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 14, 2019)

I accepted! I’ll see you there, fren~


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 15, 2019)

I would very much like to join this RP. I'm gonna friend request you on Discord right now.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

Okay! If your looking for a group RP, the group hasn't been formed yet. I'll also share a conversation here on this forum for additional RP details.

I hope we'll have a fun time together, I'll add you to the list~


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 15, 2019)

I'd be interested in joining a group style or 1x1 rp in this setting if you'd be alright with a slower posting/response time!((I have super inconsistent work hours and can't commit to daily posts unfortunately, but I'm more than comfortable with longer, more detailed replies when I do have the time!))

No worries if that's not what you're looking for though and good luck with your search either way, hope ya have fun :>!


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

I'd love to have you, fren! Let's do this 1 on 1, as the group I have now still needs to get off its feet

I will add you to the list, and send along some additional RP details in your inbox~


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 16, 2019)

this still on ? I'm so up to it
either group or 1x1 works for me


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 16, 2019)

A 1x1 RP can be arranged, fren~ I’ll send along extra details for the RP in a moment.

I’ll add your name to the list~


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

If this is open, I would like to play as well.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 13, 2019)

I’m not open for this RP, sadly. I’m having trouble finding motivation as it is for this one! But, I do have a fantasy roleplay in mind with similar characters, based on dragons. We could also expand it to include other mythical creatures, if you’d like?


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

I can do that, have a telegram or discord?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 13, 2019)

I do have a Discord! Here’s my info.

MCtheBeardie#4091


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

Added


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey I’m interested


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Hey I’m interested



Like I told the last user, I am no longer open for this RP. I do, however, have an RP that’s fantasy, and it has similar characters. It’s largely based on dragons, but we could expand it to include other mythical creatures, fren!


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ah okay that sounds good and I would still like to do that fantasy one


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Ah okay that sounds good and I would still like to do that fantasy one



Okay! Would you like to roleplay here, or on Discord, fren?


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 14, 2019)

Whatever one works better for you


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

Okay, then let’s try RPing on here! I’ll send you two separate conversations, give me a moment, fren.


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 14, 2019)

Alright


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Jun 19, 2019)

Can I join the fantasy role play?


----------



## Aliigu10 (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m interested!


----------

